#   -        .

## ZZZhanna

1.  3.42.
  ,     ,      ,   40%   , .. 40%  40%  ,  ..     ,    .
     9 .
      ?
    ,  - ...
2.           ,     .    ?

----------


## Silverio

1.          :  - / -  -  - .
2.  7.19.      F4.    "    " -  "".

----------


## ZZZhanna

1.  - 14625
2.      .

----------


## Silverio

1.   14625,  36562,5.       .
2.       ,         .

----------


## ZZZhanna

1. ,   (,      :Smilie: )
2.          ,    2012 ?     ?

----------


## Bug_kons

.
        ,          .
.

----------

